# Anyone used vitality pharm labs



## naz786 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi guys, has anyone used/heard of vitality pharm labs ?

if yes are their products/delivery times any good ?


----------



## johnsarah4087 (Aug 25, 2009)

i am also wondering about vitality pharm if anyone has had any experience with them i would like to hear about it


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

At that price? are you fcuking joking.


----------



## cameron jackson (Apr 21, 2009)

So has anyone used a company called ...............

I would like to see before I order anything.

Thanks


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> At that price? are you fcuking joking.


x2


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

cameron jackson said:


> So has anyone used xxxxxxxx
> 
> I would like to see before I order anything.
> 
> Thanks


Another muppet.

Lose the web site mate, read the rules.

AND - although we can't discuss prices - that is a fvking disgrace, it's gear is about 4 times the normal price:lol:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

100% legit & *geneuine* :lol:


----------



## johnsarah4087 (Aug 25, 2009)

I placed a order with them about two weeks ago i have not recieved anything yet though im keeping my figures crossed and trying to think positve i will post if wy order comes through


----------



## naz786 (Apr 2, 2009)

johnsarah4087 said:


> I placed a order with them about two weeks ago i have not recieved anything yet though im keeping my figures crossed and trying to think positve i will post if wy order comes through


Hope your goods arrive asap & please post the result, as i would like to place an order myself, but will wait for your reply now.


----------



## johnsarah4087 (Aug 25, 2009)

my order came it was only a very small order it took about fourteen days they are expesive but my stuff came if its real or not i dont know if anyone can lead me to a cheaper source i would rely appricihate it


----------



## johnsarah4087 (Aug 25, 2009)

it also came with instructions for uses with verious ilnesses so its seems lagit but i would rely like to find a cheaper source


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

smoke it


----------



## newtrainer (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi johnsarah4087

I've just recently order goods from this site, just wondered what your goods were like? Did they seem real once you had taken the stuff? I've also noticed how expensive it is, but cannot find anyone i know as a source or even someone i would trust on the net!!!

Any help with this guys would be great!!!


----------



## 0-victim-0 (Oct 30, 2009)

holy duung just seen the prices u'd wonder how they managed to sell any thing


----------



## newtrainer (Oct 20, 2009)

haha yeah i know, but im new to the roids game and these seem to be the only people i can find that are legit!! wish i could find another source, but i know i cant ask on here!! is it against the rules to leave my email addy for someone to contact me??


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Your begging to be scammed mate. Be careful. Lots of people out there who wouldn't think twice about ripping you off.


----------



## newtrainer (Oct 20, 2009)

Cheers mate, luckily ive managed to find a good local source now. Talk about scams online though!


----------



## kassius7 (Jan 11, 2010)

alright lads,

been looking on this vitalitypharm.com and although it actually seems legit it also seems fu**in expensive. am lookin for a source myself, can anyone point me in the right general direction? Been tryin to source stuff locally for ages with no joy, and I know to keep away from .coms but startin to thing it might be worth a go on the right site, even if it is expensive.

Cheers


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

kassius7 said:


> am lookin for a source myself, can anyone point me in the right general direction?


No


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

kassius7 said:


> alright lads,
> 
> been looking on this vitalitypharm.com and although it actually seems legit it also seems fu**in expensive. am lookin for a source myself, can anyone point me in the right general direction? Been tryin to source stuff locally for ages with no joy, and I know to keep away from .coms but startin to thing it might be worth a go on the right site, even if it is expensive.
> 
> Cheers


I do sympathise with people like you, that cant access through the normal route of friends in the gym etc...the bottom line is as a source you're actually in the supply chain as such. And that is illegal( I know very weak but never the less) For the owners of this site or mods to turn a blind eye to that they them selves are at risk for the same reason. So you can see why its not allowed.

From what you've posted you will no doubt get a load of PMs giving you sources, some will be good but in the main most will be ripoffs or scammers. So tread carefully...


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

kassius7 said:


> alright lads,
> 
> been looking on this vitalitypharm.com and although it actually seems legit it also seems fu**in expensive. *am lookin for a source myself, can anyone point me in the right general direction?* Been tryin to source stuff locally for ages with no joy, and I know to keep away from .coms but startin to thing it might be worth a go on the right site, even if it is expensive.
> 
> Cheers


Yeh meet me round the back of asda ...... :lol: :lol:

you have 1 post and its agains rules


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Some1 will make alot of ££ out of these fools.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

There are scammers on this board who will rip you off. You have been warned m8.

Honestly resist the temptation and if anyone contacts you, contact a mod.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

I ordered some tbol from them with nolva a few months ago and recived it all within about 10 days ish. Little bit pricey but for those who cant get gear from other places just cough up and pay because from what i know their gear is all 100%


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Guide to find roids


Go to a gym

Find a big guy

Tugg his arm

Say, kindy "sir, are you shooting"

He'll turn around and say WTF GTFO

(in that term)

Now, you have two optoins

Run away

or

say, i want a friend who can protect me and make me big

Then he will say, s**k me and you could say yes

or you could say no


On a serious note, ask peolpe in your gym if they can get it ¬¬ not randomly...but you get the point

Ordering online 1, most likely a scam 2, fake, 3, probably made by monkeys and you'll die.

:whistling:


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

zelobinksy said:


> Guide to find roids
> 
> 
> Go to a gym
> ...


hahah very nice, yes I do agree ordering online is like playing russian roulette, just without the death :thumb: hopefully 

I placed a order and just re-ordered. Vitality pharm have some very good reviews / testimonials over quite a few years so that can be a slight insurance.


----------



## nosusjoe (Mar 15, 2010)

You actualy think the guys at the gym have thier own pharm lab or something ? If so in thier basement, sound sketcy to me.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

The odds are guys in the gym who take gear or deal gear, may actually buy online or they probably have friends over in other countries like thailand and have them shipped over at cost price.

I'd hope they don'tmake it them selves lol


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Stay away from sites mate, most are scammers. Local is probably your best option, should be hard sourcing if you go to a bbing gym.


----------



## djwang (Apr 6, 2010)

did your second order come through ? as ive made one meself and just want to get a feel for what me chances are, also do you now how lonf it takes for the deca to kick in ?


----------



## djwang (Apr 6, 2010)

so you cant point him in the right direction, but then you want to call him an idiot for trying on the net ? whats the point in having these forums if no ones gonna talk about helpping genuine people get juice ? i ve had better luck getting me hands on fire arms than juice.......


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

how as this thread not been deleted?

there iis sourcing all over it, even in the thread title????


----------



## slingy (Apr 9, 2010)

johnsarah4087 said:


> it also came with instructions for uses with verious ilnesses so its seems lagit but i would rely like to find a cheaper source


Hi just wanted to check if the gear you got from said place was legit in your opinion?

Cheers


----------



## J-Large (May 27, 2010)

thats funny...i got scammed to f*ck 180 quid. never again will i buy online. i feel like the biggest walking c*nt in england...reporting thier scamming asses on monday, the stupid bank wont even stop the transaction, they`re actually LETTING the pending transactions through...yep you heard right...transactions...they fleeced my card a few times in one shot


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Surely if it is legal to import in small amounts for personal use there should be a lot of genuine bodybuilders thinking to themselves " I could set up a company abroad with a .com that only exports to Uk and make a s**tload of money" and it would be perfectly legal and not incriminating in any way to talk about these companies in forams or anywhere else. Why is this not so?

I've had a nightmare trying to get juice n have found only 1source that seems to be legit but I still don't really know what I am injecting into my leg when I take my jabs. For those people like me who have no proper bb gym in their town it's a bloody nightmare


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

garry0770 said:


> Surely if it is legal to import in small amounts for personal use there should be a lot of genuine bodybuilders thinking to themselves " I could set up a company abroad with a .com that only exports to Uk and make a s**tload of money" and it would be perfectly legal and not incriminating in any way to talk about these companies in forams or anywhere else. Why is this not so?


Because that would be supplying Class-c drugs hence not legal in anyway shape or form.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Supply of class c not legal in the Uk but if there is no restriction in the country it is supplied from then have any laws been broken?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Seems the best way would be to go abroad and buy off the shelf in a chemist


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

I see where you comming from, but im sure theres more to it than that, otherwise there would be loads of legit sites selling steroids on the net and accepting normal payment methods such as CC rather than WU which is untraceable. Possibly international laws governing the sale and export to restricted countries?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

But if the country it is set up in has no british durastiction or extradition treaty with Uk and you don't deal with any other countries particularly the yanks then I can't see how a law is being broken.

Worst thing about the availability issues to people who let's face it are trying to look after themselves and enhance their bodies is that any smackhead in british can score his gear in 10 minutes


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

Stay well away!! **** taking c\/nts!!!!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

BAN BAN BAN.FFS ^^^^^^


----------



## bhradain (Apr 28, 2011)

Can anyone say if this site is legit,,, Idk anyone to supply me irl vitalitypharm.com looks legit


----------



## johnpiinked (Jun 28, 2011)

TOTAL BULL**** SCAM.... NEVER SENT A THING.. first they said they sent it and then when I asked again they said they had a problem with the stock. It has been 3 months.


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

teh speeeling on thes therd lives alout two bee disired


----------



## alexdebeste (Jun 5, 2012)

You're right. I tried a number of suppliers, ordered and payed, but never got any stuff at all.

Vitalitypharm is the only supplier who delivers what they promised.

I ordered already 15 times by them and only three times my money was lost. The goods has to be seised, because one I got a letter from the government that they impounded the good because it wasn't allowed to order them without subscription.

And as I showed VitalityPharm this letter they sent me the seised goods again for free.

OK, it's rather expensive, but the supplier is real and they're reliable.


----------



## alexdebeste (Jun 5, 2012)

nice for you mate, but don't you want to share this information with others?


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Vitalypharm is scam!!!

I got some Valium from them ,and yes they sent,very expensive and worst of all it does nothing at all!!!!!!!!!

I hate scamers


----------

